# MK-BX 4 masonry saw?



## denver 2 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been contemplating perhaps purchasing a portable masonry saw like the MK's BX-4 or Norton Clipper's BBM 307 for using to cut brick and thinstone. I have a Norton Clipper Block saw, which is heavy and requires 220v electric and does a great job, but is a pain to move to a small job. Is anyone on this forum familiar with these products? If so how would you rate them? Right now on small jobs we use the Stihl TS400 cut saws which does the trick, but lacks accuracy in cutting and always needs mixed gas.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Not familiar with the saws you list, but I have a Target portasaw. 2 hp electric 110/220 volt. (always use as 110) Only trouble I have is when the circuit is on a 15 amp breaker, will pop the breaker sometimes. I have it on a stand and can move it about w/2 wheel dolly no problem. 

I also use a 14" milwaukee chop saw with diamond blade for small stuff when I don't want to drag out the bigger saw or when I don't trust leaving the saw overnite. Really handy, but not sure osha would smile on it.

Works for me


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

denver 2 said:


> I have been contemplating perhaps purchasing a portable masonry saw like the MK's BX-4 or Norton Clipper's BBM 307 for using to cut brick and thinstone. I have a Norton Clipper Block saw, which is heavy and requires 220v electric and does a great job, but is a pain to move to a small job. Is anyone on this forum familiar with these products? If so how would you rate them? Right now on small jobs we use the Stihl TS400 cut saws which does the trick, but lacks accuracy in cutting and always needs mixed gas.


BX good saw I have one and used it a lot when their was work to be had.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I have (well my guy has) cut 50,000+ brick, including many lengthwise and some very hard fired ones with the BBM, and it has only required the replacement of the armature assembly, table, and tub. That is, for a total of $2300 (retail) for the saw and about $500 for the parts, plus another grand for blades, it has made us about $45,000 bucks, less labor. It still looks and runs like new, too.

And I do not sell the BBM as a heavy duty saw. The BBC is what I sell for heavy duty use. The BBM is easily portable by one person, which is why I like it.


----------



## denver 2 (Jan 1, 2009)

*MK BX-4 and Norton Clipper BBM 307 pics*

I thought I would post some pictures of the saws in question. Thanks for all the replies thus far.


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

I've owned one of the Clipper BBM saws for about three years and really like it. It's great for using on a scaffold so you don't have to send cuts up and down. The picture you show doesn't show the water tray or stand, but I would suggest you get these if you purchase one. Cutting dry on a scaffold can dust everybody up pretty good. Also great for small jobs. One man can move this saw easily.I've used Stihl saws to cut bricks and blocks and would hate to have OSHA walk up when I was doing it. I feel much safer with guys using this saw because of the actual cutting is safer and with water on the saw you don't have to worry about dust in the air . I bought mine for about $1100 with water setup and stand and have never regretted it.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

denver 2 said:


> Right now on small jobs we use the Stihl TS400 cut saws which does the trick, but lacks accuracy in cutting and always needs mixed gas.


 
Little trick I do, don't mix the fuel, when the saw runs low/out of fuel, fill it with straight gas, put the oil in the cap, dump it in, shake it up and your ready to go.

I am told by an old mason that is the right mixture. We are famous for forgetting the mixed fuel, once I heard about this it saved me buying more 1 gallon gas cans than I could use in a lifetime.


----------



## denver 2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the input about these saws. It sounds like they are up to the task of what I need them for. Now I can purchase one with a bit more confidence knowing that they have proved themselves in the field. I stumbled upon this forum back in December and have found it to be a great source for infomation and at times comedy relief.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Denver2, it really depends on what the saws purpose in life will be. As a contractor that exclusively does patios, this saw would sit idle much of the time for me. We always cut our paver/brick field “in place” using a cut-off-saw. We would be there forever using a table saw and it’s a greater challenge to keep the cuts smooth this way. As for cutting thin stone veneer, an angle grinder and a stone hammer will produce a much more natural break in the stone versus a clean cut using this saw. 
If you are building fireboxes, brick veneers, or cutting bullnose than this saw seems like a must have. So as guys have said already in this thread, the saw is made well, but what are your expectations of the saw?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I was wrong about the price. I sell the BBM for about $1100.00


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I have a little MK portable saw. Its a great saw! Cuts well, and very light. Great for bringing up on the scaffolding and doing gables or areas where there are lots of cuts, and also great for smaller residential jobs where you dont want to haul out the big saw and hook up to 220.


----------



## RZB (Sep 30, 2008)

We use a very similar saw to the clipper, and it works great for cutting voussoirs and jack arches, but when cutting smaller pieces the saw can grab the brick and throw it out the back, the key is to let go of the brick before your hand goes in. It's a safety nightmare but using a fence or jig dosen't seem to help any. We also use it for plinth brick with old reclaims with great success.


----------



## denver 2 (Jan 1, 2009)

After looking at the MK BX-4, Norton Clipper BBM 307 and another saw called the Lackmond LPX3M, I decided to go with the Lackmond sold by ToolsDirect.com. They all use standard house motors, so its the quality of the frame, conveyor cart etc. that sets each apart. The saw with stand and blade and free shipping costs 889.00. I guess time will tell if I made a good decision. 
I can see your point Captainsls about paverwork. Most of our paverwork is generally bluestone and brickpavers laid in a bed of mortar. For the bluestone we use the cut saw and the brick a tablesaw or cut saw. Again I want to thank everyone for their input and your advice.


----------



## mpvoss (Nov 29, 2005)

denver 2 said:


> After looking at the MK BX-4, Norton Clipper BBM 307 and another saw called the Lackmond LPX3M, I decided to go with the Lackmond sold by ToolsDirect.com. They all use standard house motors, so its the quality of the frame, conveyor cart etc. that sets each apart. The saw with stand and blade and free shipping costs 889.00. I guess time will tell if I made a good decision.
> I can see your point Captainsls about paverwork. Most of our paverwork is generally bluestone and brickpavers laid in a bed of mortar. For the bluestone we use the cut saw and the brick a tablesaw or cut saw. Again I want to thank everyone for their input and your advice.


So, how do you like the Lackmond LPX3M?


----------

